# Why is TDW so slow?



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried buying some 

TDB900
TDB902
TDB911

TDB8150

And these all take like 3-4 business days to actually do. The request stays open for 3 days, gets filled a day, and sometimes it will be finished by the 4th day.

Anyone know what this delay is all about? Is this something I just need to get used to?


----------



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

I also am buying these from

$300.00 from a cash cdn account
$9000.00 from an SDRSP account
$16000.00 from a TFSA account


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I have noticed this too, with TD funds. I have not observed it when trading individual stocks, but I don't do that very often.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Mutual funds settle on the 3rd business day after the trade day (T+3). Add another day if you submit the order after the daily cut-off deadline (3pm?).

T+3 settlement is the same across all brokers.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

I should clarify that money market funds settle on T+1.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

The daily cut-off deadline for MF's at TD is 3pm. I've made that mistake before.


----------



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Strong encouragement to switch to index ETFs once my portfolio gets big enough


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

T+3 is really no big deal to me. What I don't like about the index funds is the NAV. You don't know what price you're getting for the trade until the end of the day. Being able to buy and sell at the price I want was one of the main reasons I transitioned away from TD e-series and towards individual stocks and ETF's. Higher expenses / MER was another reason.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Synergy said:


> T+3 is really no big deal to me. What I don't like about the index funds is the NAV. You don't know what price you're getting for the trade until the end of the day. Being able to buy and sell at the price I want was one of the main reasons I transitioned away from TD e-series and towards individual stocks and ETF's. Higher expenses / MER was another reason.


+1  Sold my last TD index fund, moving from TD DI to Questrade...


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Erome said:


> Strong encouragement to switch to index ETFs once my portfolio gets big enough


Not really. Stocks and ETFs settle on T+3. Same as mutual funds.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We've been having screwups with TDWH for the past few days, necessitating phone calls for resolution........this a.m., although two of the accounts have been correctly updated, others (TFSA's/etc) show totals that are unchanged from the end of last week...which is virtually impossible.

Also.....we're unable to link from WebBroker to TD Canada Trust......taken to a page which says Canada Trust's URL has changed...which, when you try the new addy given, recycles you to a page which says Canada Trust's URL has changed! Aaaargh!

There's a screwup somewhere.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Easyweb is still broke. Can't log in today. I get the "URL has changed" loop.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Easyweb works for me.

Try this URL: https://easyweb.td.com


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Won't work for me. That's the one I've been using for a month since they changed it. BTW, I tried the french signon URL and it's broken too.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Webbroker is also down.


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Both work fine for me, I'm on right now. Maybe it's you.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm getting the same as Nemo and pwm.

EasyWeb kicks me over to a page that says "EasyWeb has moved", and when I click on the link provided I get the same thing.

I was able to log into WebBroker this morning, but when I tried to navigate over to EasyWeb from there I got the same broken page as I did when I tried to log in directly.

Sounds like the big green needs to find a new hamster to get the wheels turning again.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> I'm getting the same as Nemo and pwm.


Me four.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Strange. I logged into Easyweb and WebBroker this morning and over the last few days and have had no issues.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We're back in.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I still can't get in, and now am receiving "internal server error" messages, which crop up occasionally in database-driven websites. I wonder if the inaccessibility is a web browser issue; I'll try with a different browser to see if that works.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

brad said:


> I still can't get in, and now am receiving "internal server error" messages, which crop up occasionally in database-driven websites. I wonder if the inaccessibility is a web browser issue; I'll try with a different browser to see if that works.


We use(d) Google Chrome....both to get the runaround and to get access. :wink:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in with FireFox, where the link to EasyWeb took a long time to pull up the advertising as well as the summary page but it did work.


Cheers


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The TD web server has been redirecting me to the "EasyWeb has moved" page for a couple of weeks now, even when I use the bookmarked page that they refer me to. It all started with the "new and improved" website. This morning I cannot get on to EasyWeb at all (on Safari). However, the iPad app seems to be working normally. 

I wish they (all, not just TD) would beta test their "improvements" properly before unleashing them on the unsuspecting public.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

heyjude said:


> (on Safari).


We'd rather be on Safari! Whereabouts?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

heyjude said:


> This morning I cannot get on to EasyWeb at all (on Safari).


Safari might be the problem: that's what I'm using too and can't get in.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

"Trouble logging in? 

We're currently experiencing an issue with our system affecting a small percentage of customers. Logging in may take slightly longer than usual. We appreciate your patience as we work toward a solution."


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> We'd rather be on Safari! Whereabouts?


Safari the browser! In BC.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

heyjude said:


> Safari the browser! In BC.


I know......couldn't resist. :wink:


----------

